# Keeping hedgies in same room



## Fuzzyferret8 (Jun 15, 2011)

The breeder which I got my hedgie from has had another litter. But since not many people here know about the possibility of keeping a hedgehog as a pet, she is having a hard time giving them a good home . Now she asked me if I would want to take care of another hedgie.
I have the time and money needed, but not the room. They would have to stay together in the same room. Not in the same cage of course. But I didn't know if that would be a smart idea because they would still be able to smell each other. 
So I wanted to ask you guys for advice. Thanks for the help !

*Edit: Oops, forgot to mention, all the hedgies in her litter are boys.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

Many people do it especially if its two of the same gender, getting a smell of the opposite sex can be frustrating, but as long as they are not able to escape their cages it should be fine. I know the herd the breeder in my area has she has an entire huge room dedicated to her hedgehogs and though one side is male and the other female, they are all wonderful


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Since they will each have their own cage it should be fine  I have a boy and girl and they each have their own FN cage and they are stacked on top of each other. My boy is in the top cage and my girl in the bottom. They don't show any signs that they care about their roommates. There's a lot of other members here also that have boys and girls in separate cages but the same room also. They don't seem to mind the scent on my clothes if I hold one then put them back and hold the other. During quarantine I would change my clothes and did so even after it was over but over time they showed no interest so I just started keeping my same shirt on for both.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Same story here. I have my boy and girl in the same room. At first Quinn(the girl) was so enticed by Sasha the Great but now she doesn't care for him. They must be aware that the theres another hedgie there but they don't show any signs that they care.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

You will be absolutely fine if they are in the same room, as long as they can't touch each other. 

We currently have 2 girls & 1 boy all together in the same room. I have also read of breeders who have not had issues - as long as they can't get to each other or touch.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a double ferret nation with two boys (1 on the top cage and 1 on the bottom) and they're fine. And I have a female across the room from them. I've never had a problem with it. The only time I notice that they've noticed someone else is there, is when I have my female out, then put her back into her cage, and take the boys out. If I forget to using a different piece of fleece, they go crazy :lol: Boys... :roll: .


----------

